# Why is testing so important?



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

I keep reading and hearing about new and better tests, etc.  The articles keep saying that we should aim at universal testing in this country.

But for the life of me, I can't figure out what would be accomplished.  Since we don't know whether having had the virus gives a person immunity, what decisions would be made, etc. if a person does know that he/she has previously had the virus?

Am I missing something in all this?


----------



## gennie (May 18, 2020)

The more testing, record keeping and analyzing, the more we learn about the scope and true nature of the virus.  Testing is a vital part of finding an effective vaccine.

Testing does not change the number of those infected. It only gives us an honest picture of the problem.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 18, 2020)

Totally agree with you Sunny.....and all the false positives and false negatives that arise makes us wonder if we all should be tested every single day before exposing ourselves to the public/family/friends......and we all know there'll never be enuf tests to go around for this to happen, pfffttt......


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 18, 2020)

It’s like getting an EKG doctor said yeah you look great!   five minutes later you have a heart attack.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 18, 2020)

I must say I don't see the point of testing, unless someone is already feeling ill. It would be better to spend the money on providing air purifiers in all public places.


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2020)

Well, the testing may provide valuable research into where the clusters, and potential clusters, are found.

But I'm afraid that many people, if their test comes out negative, may abandon all precautions.  And what if the test is positive, but they feel perfectly fine and have no symptoms?  Are they supposed to stay home forever?


----------



## fmdog44 (May 20, 2020)

I just finished a get well physical and they drew blood to test for the virus. So I wonder how accurate are the swab tests vs. blood tests. So far it appears neither is dependable. Imagine going for a heart scan and getting the results in the mail reading. Dear Patient, "We ain't got no idea".


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 20, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Well, the testing may provide valuable research into where the clusters, and potential clusters, are found.
> 
> But I'm afraid that many people, if their test comes out negative, may abandon all precautions.  And what if the test is positive, but they feel perfectly fine and have no symptoms?  Are they supposed to stay home forever?


They will then be interviewed about all those that have been in contact with them over the last week or so.  It facilitates contact tracing.  If they are positive, but have no symptoms, they are to self-quarantine  for 14 days.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 20, 2020)

It all sounds unreliable to me unless its perfected in the long run.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 20, 2020)

Starting to wonder if the test puts something in, not taking it out?? 
 Just a thought.


----------



## StarSong (May 20, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Starting to wonder if the test puts something in, not taking it out??
> Just a thought.


Seriously?


----------



## Lakeland living (May 20, 2020)

Is it possible?  Absolutely, check out the capabilities of what drugs can make you do. Another one that is more insidious in my thinking Nano technology they are working on and have been for years. It is possible to receive these in an injection.
    In my opinion it is possible.


----------



## gennie (May 20, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Is it possible?  Absolutely, check out the capabilities of what drugs can make you do. Another one that is more insidious in my thinking Nano technology they are working on and have been for years. It is possible to receive these in an injection.
> In my opinion it is possible.



Anything is possible, even winning the lottery or picking the ultimate winner in the NCAA March Madness.  But is it probable?  

Is it possible that you may need another hobby or two just for distraction? Just kidding.  Where is that 'joking' meme when it's needed?


----------



## Llynn (May 20, 2020)

My total hip joint replacement scheduled for this morning was once again cancelled (that makes the fourth time) because someone at the hospital failed to have me tested prior to surgery. Apparently some regulatory body announced recently no surgery of any sort without a test.  I'm ready to give up on the whole thing!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 20, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I must say I don't see the point of testing, unless someone is already feeling ill... "


The reason for mass testing is because many people who have the virus don't show symptoms, yet they can transmit it to others who may not be as lucky.  (i.e. these folks are asymptomatic)


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2020)

> Starting to wonder if the test puts something in, not taking it out??
> Just a thought.



Isn't it just a blood test?  How could anything be put in?


----------



## Lakeland living (May 21, 2020)

No, not a blood test, as far as I know. They take a swab, insert it into a nostril to either deposit something or get something out to test for the virus.  This is not just your nose, it goes much further in.  Not being an MD, I don't know the names etc.


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2020)

What do you suppose is being put in?


----------



## squatting dog (May 22, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> No, not a blood test, as far as I know. They take a swab, insert it into a nostril to either deposit something or get something out to test for the virus.  This is not just your nose, it goes much further in.  Not being an MD, I don't know the names etc.



While I don't think there is anything being put into your body, (although ), I'm pretty sure the swab is helping the govt. build up the DNA database... you know, the one most people thought was an infringement on their privacy. Add this test to the DNA ancestry dot com kit that so many people freely give up their DNA to, and seems like they have a good start. I know, I've heard it before, straighten up that tinfoil hat you dolt.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 22, 2020)

If it can take something out why can it not put some thing nano in??
Just a thought.


----------



## Butterfly (May 22, 2020)

Conspiracy theories are getting weirder and weirder.


----------

